# Getting a Fry



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I may get a male fry today and i was wondering what to feed him. I know how to feed my own betta but what is a good tank size for a fry. Can i keep him in a .5 gallon until he gets a little bit bigger because that is all i have right now. Also how much do I feed him and what size things can I feed him?


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

i think a .5 gallon would be ok try getting a micro worm culture you can probably get this at a lfs

Edit: how big is this fry??? If it like over 1 cm i would try to get something like a 1 gallon for him.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

It is a baby betta like the normal ones you see at petsmart. But instead now I am thinking of getting a crowntail, do you know where I could find one without ordering or will I have to order? Can I ask petsmart to order one and I come and pick it up or do petstores not offer that service?


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Well do you live in a big city cause there may be local breeders of bettas.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah I live in Toronto, well just outside actually but I dont know where I would find a breeder


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

ask your local fish shop if they get any bettas from breeders. lol i live jusst down the road of people that breed redish blue and white halfmoons.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Usually you can get more than one for pretty cheap at McDonalds...jk
Yeah, it depends how big, but no more than a gallon.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

If you can sex the betta, its not a fry. MW will be too small for them. BBS could work or grindal worms but at the juvenile stage, its time to start introducing flaked foods to them.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm not going to get a fry any more now I want a black crowntail betta, petsmart say they sell it but they do not know when the breeder will be sending them any. Do you think they would tell me where the breeder is located?


----------

